# Contacting representatives about pro-life legislation



## a mere housewife (Feb 15, 2017)

Tomorrow Congress will vote to strike down the 'Health and Human Services Rule' that forced states to fund Planned Parenthood.

http://www.speaker.gov/general/house-vote-protect-taxpayers-funding-abortion

You can send a letter to your congressperson here:

http://cqrcengage.com/sbalist/app/write-a-letter?2&engagementId=295853

(You just fill in your information and they provide a pre-formatted letter, to which you can add your own message, if desired -- they send it on to the appropriate representative for your address.)

-- I've kept up with pro-life news from various sources and while SBA List does fundraising to the email you provide, the updates they send seem careful and accurate (some of the news sources are not), less merely sensationalistic; and they are instrumental in a lot of legislation for pro-life policies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

